
Self-taught developers, do you explicitly state 'self-taught' on your resume? - 666lumberjack
On the one hand I can see how it&#x27;d generally be inferred by employers from the lack of a degree mention, but in that case do you omit the &#x27;education&#x27; section entirely? I&#x27;m in a slightly weird position because I&#x27;ll be applying with an internship on my resume which probably implies that I studied a CS degree to some extent?<p>I&#x27;m wondering if there&#x27;s any merit to including a brief list of books&#x2F;courses I&#x27;ve studied (a sort of &#x27;self taught using the following resources&#x27; section) - I think I have seen this suggested elsewhere, but I want to get HN&#x27;s opinion &#x2F; sanity check.
======
cimmanom
If you have a college degree, list that but not your major. If you have no
degree, omit the section.

The goal is to avoid including anything that would give them an excuse to
reject you without speaking to you.

If you don’t state anything about your education, many employers will assume
you went to college but left it off your resume for the sake of brevity.

If you say you have a bachelors but not in what, many will assume it’s
something relevant to your field.

All the better for you. You’re not being untruthful. You’re just being careful
about what first impression you give.

Once you’re in the interview room, if they have questions about your
background, you’re in a much better position to explain why you’re just as
capable and more effective than someone who has a bachelors in computer
science.

------
jardaroh
Personally I include the education section since I have an education despite
that it is in a completely different field (technical construction). The
reason being that it is showing commitment in those early years. I also
include my mandatory military service as the first item under work experience
even if I at this time leave out things between as an aggregate, as that
implies a willingness to show deference to authority (something that is rarely
talked about publicly but incredibly appreciated by management and by
extension the readers of CVs).

Hope that helps.

